# photos of my haunt 2005



## wizardry68 (Feb 4, 2006)

here is a link to my photos from last year. the camara i took them with isnt very good. so some of the photos may look goofy. also i do have a video that was sent to propmaster from creep crafters who makes dvd's of everyones haunts. they come out on feb 22. he has them for $30 this year
http://www.hauntpics.com/gallery/index.php?cat=10122
any and all coments will be taken. if it looks like crap then tell me. wont be affended. it helps me better it for next year. Thanks
Allen


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Love the hearse... it also looks like someone did my signpost project. 

The coffin looks pretty cool too. How did you build it?

My only criticism is the crime scene tape. It looks out of place with all the cemetery stuff. Maybe if you put it in another part of the yard and make an actual crime scene to go with it?

My yard is on the DVD this year too. It's in the second Yard Haunts disc.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Your haunt looks good Allen. I also really like the hearse. I want to do one of those but I'm trying to figure out a storage solution for that one. Thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice work Allen, thanks for sharing!
Jeff


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Glad to see that you've shared your haunt photos. I just asked about them in the "welcome" section...guess I should've looked around first 

You've got a great display there Allen, I bet the toters loved it! My favorite has to be the hearse but I also liked the toepincher coffin w/inhabitant and your monster mud creation.


----------



## wizardry68 (Feb 4, 2006)

my main reasom for the crime scene was because it was so close to the street i wanted to protect my butt from anyone getting hurt when ppl park there. the crosses are hard to see at night. my coffins are made out of 2x2's and single sheet of plywood. the only one that isn't is the one on the ground with the cross in it. that was extra wood left over that i wanted to use. i put a read spot light inside it. never thought of an actuall crime scen. maybe ill do that! allen


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Looks like total CRAP! 



Just kidding...Loved all of it!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Those look great! I was toying around with the idea of doing a few toe-pincher coffins and putting some creeps in them. Now I think I'll have to.

And BlackWidow, I did the same thing.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Way cool. I really love that one skeleton impaled on the spear.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Deathtouch love hearse. DeathTouch want ride. Take DeathTouch to Mall in hearse, go shopping... Buy things no can ford... Promise be good if take Deathtouch for ride in hearse.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Looks good to me, Allen! I really need to make a coffin this year.


----------



## Nightshade (Feb 26, 2005)

Great job Allen. I really love the Hearse. How the heck do you store that?


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

That hearse is awesome Allen. Do you have any how-to plans for it? 
Where are you in Erie? I'm just south of you in Edinboro. 
Your coffins give me some good ideas and look pretty easy to build. 
Nice job!


----------

